# Just Say'n. New Night Reaper Systems 50W HID Searchlight



## Ken J. Good (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Nativetexan (Dec 15, 2013)

Ken that's a great looking new design. You keep improving this thing making it better and better. Will that sweet handle be available to fit my older model? Thank you for posting and keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank You.

Handle: It's made specifically for this model. There were be several that are interchangeable. Couple of other cool features in process. Before I show them we just have to ensure they will work in all circumstances as conceived.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 6, 2014)

Very Close now.


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks great, will it available to the public in Q4 this year?


----------



## Onestep (Aug 8, 2014)

Could it be done in a matte/flat finish?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 8, 2014)

Ken, when are the free samples being shipped out to CPF members who post in this thread?? :tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 8, 2014)

Richardcpf: Should be rolling is a few weeks.

Onstep: Yes

Str8Stroke: Just wait by your mailbox...


----------



## flashaholic1 (Aug 9, 2014)

This Looks sick! I must have this, What's the cd on this? Estimated throw? Also how much??


----------



## kj2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Cool design


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 9, 2014)

What is MSRP on this unit..?


----------



## mega_lumens (Aug 30, 2014)

Is this a re-branding of Polarion line? (sorry if I'm late to the news.) I checked out Polarion site and it mentions only this HID light now.


----------



## Ben Affleck (Nov 23, 2014)

New to this website. What will the max lumens, cd and runtimes be? Will there really be complimentary units available for tests?

Thanks.


----------



## Greta (Nov 23, 2014)

Take this to the MarketPlace now please. Thank you.


----------

